# WTB 5RD clip for Ruger Rancher 223



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

*WTB 5RD MAGAZINE for Ruger Rancher 223*

As title says I would like to buy a 5rd MAGAZINE for Ruger Rancher 223. If you have one laying around please pm me your phone # and price. Thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

So you are looking for a magazine?? A clip goes in a Garand, or on a sheet of paper.....:thumbdown:


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Y'all knew what the poor guy meant!


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

For those of you with nothing better to do then troll yes to clarify I am looking for a magizine but I figured the same trolls would point me to Shooters Weekly or some other type of monthly magizine.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Aqua,
Is it for a mini 14?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Some people do know the difference. Some do not. Call me a troll if you would like but I was just trying to educate. The first person I showed that to was very grateful that I corrected them as they were new to firearms and wanted to learn correct terminology.

If it is for a Mini-14 and you want something reliable than I would recommend factory mag only:

http://shopruger.com/Mini-14-Magazine-5-Shot/productinfo/90009/


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I saw some at Scott's in jay last week.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Action Yes it is. Captionbill thanks for info and link.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Call Scott's in jay 675-4566 and ask. If you are closer to Pensacola they can put it on the truck the mikes in Pensacola for no charge I bet.


----------

